# charcoal , to wood ratio



## spike7 (Jan 17, 2013)

I`m fairly new on here

 so if thisa topic has already been addressed , can you direct me to it?

 I was talking to a person who has  done more smoking than I have.

 he mentioned I might be using too much wood.

 I was talking to him about finding wood cheaper , since in miami , all I can find is small bags in home depot, or one guy I found who sells cords of oak

 as we talked about actual smoking , he said " a lot of the better charcoals have wood in them , and are made to give food smoke flavor"

 he also said when he smokes meat , he only puts just the  soaked mesquite chips , or maybe one small piece of wood an hour on the coals.

 I`m failry new to smoking.

 each time I have used my smoker , I have been putting quit a bit more wood than that in there

 can you guys help with the correct ratio?


----------



## Dutch (Jan 17, 2013)

Spike, we would love to help you but you gotta give us more info; like what kind of smoker you are using, etc. 

When I use my ECB, I'll have a pan full of unlit briquettes with a couple of chunks of wood tuck in a couple of spots, then I'll dump 7-8 lit briquettes in the center of them.

For my gasser, I'll burn a couple of tuna can sized chunks in chip box about every 45-60 minutes.

A lot of use here do not soak our chips or chunks, Doing so just causes the wood to steam until it is dry enough to smolder.


----------



## spike7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dutch said:


> Spike, we would love to help you but you gotta give us more info; like what kind of smoker you are using, etc.
> 
> When I use my ECB, I'll have a pan full of unlit briquettes with a couple of chunks of wood tuck in a couple of spots, then I'll dump 7-8 lit briquettes in the center of them.
> 
> ...


I have an offset smoker. not gas or electric


----------

